# From Exopolis to Necropolis - Necromorphosis Book 2



## ctg (Jan 21, 2019)

> Half a year into the zombie apocalypse launched by the Authorities, disgruntled civil-servant Henrik Jackson has almost given up on hope to find out what's happening at Earth, until one day he is reunited with the beautiful, centuries old vampire Jane McGriffin.
> 
> Somehow she has made it all the way from Earth to a former secret moonbase now called Exopolis, and all she has is one wish: for Henrik to abandon his job and become the Mayor of Exopolis, in order to save what's left of the humanity, before all is lost to the dead.
> 
> "From Exopolis to Necropolis" takes the reader through time and space and into the fringes of the possible as Jane McGriffin reveals her tale of survival and woe, while she takes Henrik on a wild ride beyond the death and espionage, and into the heart of the apocalypse.



#Apocalypse/Post-Apocalypse #DarkUrbanFantasy #ScienceFiction #TimeTravel 

Some people have waited long time for this one to come out. It's finally here. You can preorder it from the Amazon and it will drop into your Kindle account at 10th of February. Those of who are concerned and scorn over the zombies, there are even less of them in this one than there were in the First Interview. Instead the book takes the reader to a journey beyond the supernatural, without forgetting the fast action you loved in the First Interview.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07MTJ9T6Z/?tag=brite-21

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07MTJ9T6Z/?tag=id2100-20

If you missed the First Interview it will be on sale at Amazon.com from 4th to 10th of February. Check out Juliana's marvellous interview in regards of that book. Necromorphosis: Interview with C.T. Grey


----------



## ctg (Jan 21, 2019)

The cover was done by Adam Burn. He's a professional artist and in the past life he has worked for 
many independent clients such as authors and indie games and film developers as well as larger companies such as Warner Brothers, DC, Disney, Aaron Sims, Baen Books, Fantasy Flight, Lucas Arts, and Games Workshop.

His main area of expertise is Sci-Fi focusing mostly on environmental and vehicle designs as well as action heavy scenes showing vicious battles as you can see from his accounts at

Adam Burn
Adam Burn (@adamburnart) • Instagram photos and videos

He also has a studio with another SF author. If you're an indie, and his art strikes your style don't be afraid of contacting him at 3rdPhaseStudios | Thrilling Sci-fi

Personally I really love the cover. It depicts a space-elevator seen at the scene at middle of the book. But it also nicely conveys the journey between two cities, moon-based Exopolis and Earth based Necropolis.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jan 21, 2019)

Looking forward to getting reacquainted with Jane - who absolutely rocks.


----------



## ctg (Jan 22, 2019)

Jo Zebedee said:


> Looking forward to getting reacquainted with Jane - who absolutely rocks.



Darling, you really surprised me. I didn't knew you were Jane fan. More people like her than Henrik.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jan 22, 2019)

ctg said:


> Darling, you really surprised me. I didn't knew you were Jane fan. More people like her than Henrik.



She’s your great character - sell it on her xx


----------



## ctg (Jan 22, 2019)

Jo Zebedee said:


> She’s your great character - sell it on her xx



But there are others, like Wally, Viv's favourite. According to her, "he's absolutely hilarious." Jaq, Jane's sireling, and she has in this book 2 even bigger role. There are many other characters who return and their stories are expanded. Thing however is, there are only so much room that one can use in the book, without turning it to a door stop. 

Jane surely is a main-character, but she's not the whole story, as the other half, Henrik's story becomes bigger and more dominant as the necromorphosis progresses. It is not just what is happening to the world as the process applies to the individuals as well.

I would love to talk more about that subject, but I can't as it would definitely spoil the fun. So, I can't sell it with just her as there are others, and the new book brings in new and more interesting characters, like the mysterious Traveller. 

You'll have to read this book to find out how he is involved into the apocalypse.


----------



## Danny McG (Jan 23, 2019)

I take it this isn't the same CT Grey who wrote '50 sheds of Grey'?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/0752265458/?tag=brite-21


----------



## Droflet (Jan 23, 2019)

Best of luck with it.


----------



## ctg (Jan 23, 2019)

dannymcg said:


> I take it this isn't the same CT Grey who wrote '50 sheds of Grey'?



No. I do admit that I should have checked before I published first time. It's just I've been known as CTG for a very long time. It was also because I write to military people in real life that I decided to keep hiding my real name.

I do admire the other CT's amount of reviews, and I hope I'll get one day as many as he does.


----------

